# هل فعلا يوجد رب ؟



## اسامة فوزى (18 يناير 2012)

*هل يوجد فعلا "رب"*​*أنا كنت مسلم و أنا مصرى , و كنت أشهد أنه لا إله إلا الله , و أن محمد رسول الله. و أبلغ من العمر فوق الخمسين عاما , و منذ عام 1986 و أنا أقرأ فى الدين المسيحى و الدين الأسلامى .... و لكن كثير من علماء المسلمين نصحونى أن أتفقه فى الدين الأسلامى فقط ... و بدأت أقرأ القرآن و تفاسيره المتعدده ... و لكن فى ذات الوقت أقرأ العهد القديم و العهد الجديد و أشترى الكتب التى تساعدنى على فهم المسيحية  , و لكن أنشغلت بالزواج و العمل فترة من العمر.*
*و فى الآونة الأخيرة , بدأت البحث مرة أخرى .. و ذلك بعد سماعى لسلسة حلقات عن الاسلام و المسيحية للقمص زكريا  بطرس و الأخت ناهد متولى أو فيبى عبد المسيح حاليا و الأخ محمد الذى لا أتذكر اسمه.*
*و بدأت أصلى مع نفسى , و أنا أتوسل إلى الله أن يهدينى للطريق الصحيح*
*و أدعو الرب فى كل يوم .. و بدأت أنفرد بنفسى تماما .. و أدعو الله أن يرشدنى إلى الطريق الصحيح و لا يتركنى إلى نفسى فقط , بل يرشدنى بأى علامة أو موضوع أو أى شئ أى شئ يهدينى إليه . *
*و بعد  شهور , بدأت أقرأ عن من تحولوا من المسيحية إلى الاسلام , و كذلك الذين تحولوا من الاسلام إلى المسيحية  , فوجدت أنهم قاموا بهذا التغيير فى عقيدتهم بناءا على تفكير شخصى منهم فقط , حتى أن من قال أنه رأى مناما أو أى من رأى , فإن قناعته مبنيه على إعتقاد خاص به وحده, و لا يمكن أن تتخذ على أنها ظاهرة أو أن تعمم على الجميع , و ليست بينه ممكن أن تتبع ,  فليس معنى أن يرى شخص مناما أى كان ما فيه دليلا على صدق عقيده , فهناك من الديانات الأخرى ما هو أشد , فهناك أناس فى أديان يعبدون شجرة , أو من يعبدون النار , يرون و يسمعون بل يرون حقيقة و يسمعون بآذانهم , معجزات و حقائق , و مع ذلك لا يدل هذا على صدق عقيدتهم , و ليس معنى هذا أن أترك دين أو عقيدة من أجل هذا.*
*هل الاسلام و محمد صدق؟  إن ظهور محمد صدق تاريخى ,  لكن ما أتى به محمد هذا محل شك كبير , لأسباب الجميع يعرفها , فلقد قرأت فى منتداكم المحترم كثير منها , و تابعت الكثير منها حتى مع أصدق و أدق الكتب الإسلامية و لا داعى الآن لسردها فهى ليست موضوعى .    و هل المسيحية أيضا صدق ؟  هل يسوع حق, و هل الإله الواحد هو الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس . لقد تجادل الكثيرون حول هذا و منهم علماء مسيحيون فى اللاهوت رفضوا الفكرة بل منهم من رفض فكرة الصلب و قال أن يسوع مات و لم يعد . و الكثير من بنى البشر من لا يؤمن بهذا التثليث حتى و إن آمن به الكثيرين فى جميع أنحاء العالم و يجدون صعوبه فى هضم هذه الفكرة و تصديقها. *
*سؤالى الآن : هل يوجد أصلا رب؟ و يترك صنعته فى هذا الصراع ؟  يترك من يحبه و يكرمه و  .. و ... إلخ   يتعاركون و يقتلون بعضهم عبر التاريخ , و يتجادلون و كلا منهم يؤمن أنه فى الجنه ذاهب و لكن الآخر فى الجهيم و الهلاك مصيره.*
*الرب يرضى عن هذا , ثم رب من هو؟ هلى يوجد أرباب كما عبدت اليوناتية القديمة  أم من المفترض عند جميع الأديان أنه واحد؟  هل الله هو من بعث محمد نبيا ينذر و يحرض الناس على القتال و يعيش على خمس ما يحصلون عليه من القتل الذى هو الجهاد؟ فإذا كان هذا خلق الله , فهل خلق "محمد" لتعاسة المسيحيين و هل لم يكن يعلم أن معتقدات هذا الرجل و أتباعه سوف لا يفعلون ما فعلوا بمجتمعات مسيحيه مسالمة كما فعلوا فى الأندلس و مصر و القسطنطينية و غيرها,  إن محمد كان صنيعة الرب. *
* أم هو يسوع الذى يتحدث إلى العامة بالألغاز و مع تلاميذه بطريقة مباشرة , و يدق الباب و ينتظر أن تفتح له الباب. أى باب ؟  و أى إنتظار؟  ما هذه الكلمات الغامضة التى تشبه التنويم المغناطيسى؟  ففى القرآن يقول الرب " فإذا سألك عبادى عنى فإنى قريب أجيب دعوة الداعى إذا دعانى" و فى المسيحية ما هو اجمل و أرق من كلمات تدعو من هو غافل و شارد عن القطيع أن يعود و الرب يدعوهم " هلموا إلى" , *
*هل أحد فى هذا العالم حتى و لو أفترضنا أن قلبه من صخر , قد رفض أن يدعوا الرب أن يهديه للإيمان الصحيح؟    هل الشيطان الطرف الثالث الذى نستريح لفكرة أنه هو المسئول عن إنحرافنا عن الطريق الصحيح؟ و هل لو أفترضنا أن فكرة الرب هذه لا وجود لها , فهل نستبعد أيضا وجود الشيطان؟ إننا حملنا الشيطان أكثريه أحمال ما نرتكب.  إن ما ترتكبه أيدينا , كان بأيدينا و لا تدخل فى أيادى أخرى. *
*يا ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة , إننا نكذب على أنفسنا , الرب بمفهوم العامة و الخاصة رحوم , عادل , لا يرضى بالظلم , فكيف يرضى بما يحدث بيننا ,  كيف يرضى أن يذهب شيخ فى الإسلام أو قديس من المسيحيه إلى شاشة تلفاز أو ينشر فى كتاب كلمات تبرهن و تثبت أن معتقداته هى الحقيقة , و الآخر هو الوهم و الخطأ,   أصبح الدين فى قاعات المحاكم و كأن الآخر جريمة و أنا أثبتها عليه و أنفيها عن نفسى.  فهل يرضى الله عن هذا؟ *
*أنا فى إنتظار الرد و كل ما أتمناه أن لا يتدخل فى الرد سوى السادة المشرفين فقط لأننى لا أهاجم أحد , بل فعلا أنا أشعر بما قلت منذ فترة , و لا أصلى الآن بأى صلاة لأى دين ,  و العمر يسير و أنا أتسائل : هل يوجد فعلا رب يرفض أن يجيب من دعاه هذه السنوات , و يرى كل خلقة قد أنقسموا إلى أقسام كل يتهم الآخر بالكفر و العذاب بالنار حتى و لو كان هذا الآخر طيب القلب و لا يفعل سوى الخير.  آسف على الإطاله , فهذا سؤال عمرى. *


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 يناير 2012)

*انت اكبر من والدي لكن دعني اقول لحضرتك شئ الالحاد موجود منذ ايام النبي داود فقد قال:*
(قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لَيْسَ إِلهٌ». فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا)

*المشكلة يا اخي الحبيب مش في ربنا ربنا لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد يكفي كلمة الله التي معنا تجعل اي شخص يؤمن انني كنت مثلك تماماً و الحدت وقلت لو الله موجود ليه مقليش ولا اداني علامة لكن عندما بدات القراءة في الكتاب المقدس اصبحت اعرف كيف الله يشهد لنفسه و يرنا مجده بمعني ان الله و هبنا عقل و خلق الانسان علي صورته فهذا العقل الذي فضلنا به عن سائر المخلوقات كيف نستخدمه عندما تري التعاليم المسيحية تنبهر بها ولا تجدها في اي دين اخر غير المسيحية فتقول في نفسك هل يمكن ان ياتي انسان بتلك التعاليم ان تري معجزات السيد المسيح تقول مهي ممكن تكون مش حقيقة تروح تدور في الاصول و تشوف الشهود التاريخية تجد التاريخ فعلا يشهد بكل معجزات المسيح فتستغرب تجد صدق الاحداث التاريخية الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس اذا فتجد كل شئ موجود و الادلة العقلية اقوة من الادلة النفسية بمعني ليس كل شئ لا يمكن ادراكه يمكن نفيه فاشياء كثيرة لا يمكن ان يدركها الانسان فلو نظرنا للالحاد وجدت ان الخليقة كلها اتت من خلية احادية طب جت منين الخلية جت بالصدفة طب تقدر تقتنع بالصدفة ده لا فبرضو حاجة مش معقولة لان عقل الانسان محدود جدا لو قارنته بكل تلك الاشياء فالله لا يمكن ان تعرفه هو اعلن عن القليل ممكن تفهم القليل و ممكن لا انا شخصيا فاهم الثالوث و مش شايف فيه اي مشكلة اما بالنسبة للذين انكروه فهم شهود يهوه هؤلاء لا اعتبرهم مسيحيين(من مفهومي الشخصي) لكن عادي كل شخص و اقتناعه الله اعطانا الحرية انت يا اخي الحبيب تحتاج الي تنظيم و تقلع عن هذا السخط و تمسك باب الحيادية و تجعل عقلك يقودك و معلومة الله في النهاية اظهر لي مجده عندما كنت متزعزع في الايمان ثبت ايماني بالرب يسوع المسيح عن طريق ما فعله لي فلا تظن ان الله مات لا الله حي و يحبنا جميعاً الست انت يارب قدوس لا تموت  فالله حي اخي اما هو موجود ام لا فيكفي ذلك الكون يشهد يكفي الكتاب المقدس يشهد تكفي معجزات السيد المسيح و و و .*


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 يناير 2012)

*بالنسبة للانقسام فالطوائف المسيحية الثلاثة متعاونين جدا و عادي و بيسعدوا بعض و قد ذهب القس صفوت البياضي رئيس الطائفة الانجيلية هو و بعض القساوسة الي البابا شنودة ليهنئوا بعضهم البعض علي عيد الميلاد و علي ما اذكر وجد كاثوليك ايضا هناك فالمسيحيين متحابين هذا ما علمه لنا السيد المسيح و كانت من وصاياه اما انظر مثلا بين الشيعة و السنة بيقتلوا في بعض  هذا دليل اخر  و الله  عادل اخي الحبيب و يعتبر ورث الانسان الارض والله ترك الوثنين و اليهود يقتلون المسيحيين في البداية لماذا؟! نحن يا اخي الحبيب لسنا ارضيين لا نحن سماويين انظر تلك الاية جميلة جدا:*
*" لأننا نعلم انه ان نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي فلنا في السموات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد أبدي " ( 2كونثوس 1:5) *

*فنحن لا يهمنا نعلم ان لنا ملكوت الله و انظر ايضا*

*"لأن هبات الله ودعوته هي بلا ندامة" (رومية 29:11). *

*فالله نعم ترك المؤمنين يموتوا لكن ظل واقف معهم و يظهر لهم و يصنع لهم المعجزات حتي امن كل هؤلاء الناس فالله لا يعلمنا القتل و الحرب و الذبح كما قال طه حسين كنت اعبد جزار؟! فالله اله محبة و طلب مننا حب اعداءنا و ان نصلي لهم و لاجل الذين يبغضونا وان نباركهم و نحن الذين يسيئون الينا  فهمت  اخي الحبيب فالله حذرنا من الانبياء الكذبة اتي رسول الاسلام محمد فهو  بالنسبة لي نبي كاذب فقد تم التحذير منه منذ 600 سنة من اراد ان يؤمن به خلاص خليه و من لا يريد برضو خليه فهمت.*


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 يناير 2012)

*و في النهاية اقول لحضرتك ان تنقي قلبك من تلك الكراهية فانت ساخط و هذا يتضح في طريقة الكلام اتمني ان تزيل تلك  الكراهية و تسمع من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع فاسمع و اعقل ستفهم*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2012)

*أخ أسامه ..... مرحباً بك معنا *
*وهنيئاً لك هذا التفكير والجرأة في الطرح  *

*ولكن قبل أن نتواصل في الموضوع ...... لي سؤال شخصي *

*أين أنت الأن ؟*
*أين أنت من الأسلام ومن معتقداتك القديمة *
*هل ما زلت تؤمن بها أم لا *

*أما عن المسيحية فهذا دورنا لنشرح لك ما تريد وبهدوء*
*ولكن لابد أن نعرف أين أنت الأن والي أين وصلت .... لنبدأ من هناك *

*في أنتظارك*​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2012)

*تنبيه بسيط ..... نتمني عدم تشتيت الموضوع*
*أو مهاجمة صاحبه .... أو التشكيك فيما يقول .... دعونا نتواصل بدون أي ضغوط*​


----------



## اسامة فوزى (18 يناير 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *و في النهاية اقول لحضرتك ان تنقي قلبك من تلك الكراهية فانت ساخط و هذا يتضح في طريقة الكلام اتمني ان تزيل تلك الكراهية و تسمع من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع فاسمع و اعقل ستفهم*


*أشكرك سشيدى على رسالتك , رغن أنى قرأتها بصعوبة , فلما لا تترك الكلمات رأسيا بدلا من الخط المائل لكى يساعدنا على القراءة السريعة . عموما لقد قرأت رسالتك مرتان . و لكن : *
*أولا : لست ساخطا و لا غاضبا يا سيدى ... بل انا اتسائل فقط , لعل أحد يجادلنى فيرشدنى , و أنا لا أدعو للإلحاد و لا أتمناه لأحد , و عموما هذا ليس هدف رسالتى و تسائلى , فليست المسألة شخصية. *
*ثانيا : فى الديانة الهندوسية معجزات كتب عنها الأستاذ / مصطفى محمود , فلقد رأى الدكتور مصطفى محمود بعينية رجل هندى يدين بالهنوسية نزل فى عين ماء و ظل ساعة و نصف الساعة يصلى تحت الماء , ثم خرج دون أن يموت , فهل أتبع الهندوسية. أنا أعلم أن يسوع ليس فقط صاحب معجزات , المسأله أنه هو نفسه الرب. و لقد رأى الكثير من الناس معجزات كثيرة على يد الكثير من البشر , فلقد سجل أن رجلا من مصر كان ضعيف العقل يدعى محمود من احد قرى مصر و كان يعيش فى مصر فى العشرينات من هذا القرن , أنه كان يطير فى الهواء. و كان مزارع بسيط, أستغلته الجماعات الصوفية و أدعت أنه ولى من اولياء الله الصالحين, و كل ما ذكره هذا الرجل أنه كان يتنى أن يطير منذ الصغر حتى بلغ الثلاثون من العمر , فوجده الناس فى قريته يطير , فهل يترك الناس الملل و العقائد جريا وراء معجزة. *
*ثالثا : قولك* 


> :_*و الادلة العقلية اقوة*__*من الادلة النفسية بمعني ليس كل شئ لا يمكن ادراكه يمكن نفيه"*_


*و كذلك فليس ما أجمع الناس على نفيه يمكننا إثباته , فالكثيرون ينكرون فكرة العقيدة المسيحية و ليس هذا دليلا على صدقهم و حقيقة منهجهم. ثم أن الأدلة العقلية تتغير و تتبدل , فمن كان يؤمن أن النبات يتغذى على التربة , ثبت له أن النبات يتغذى على التربة الزراعية , أثبت لهم العالم هيلموت بالتجارب العلمية أن النبات يتغذى على المياة فقط. ثم بعد سنوات و سنوات تبين أن الأدلة العقلية و العلمية المعتمدة على المشاهدة و التجريب كانت باطلة بعد أن أكتشف عملية البناء أو التمثيل الضوئى , و يا سيدى أنا أسأل كم مات من البشر حتى فهم الإنسان أن النبات يحصل على غذاءه من التمثيل الضوئى ؟ *
*إذا الدليل العقلى و البرحان المادى لا يمكن أن يتخذ دليلا فى الأديان على ألوهيه الرب. *

*كى لا أطيل عليك , إن تسائلى ليس وراءه شئ غير أننى أبتغى معرفتى للرب , و لقد دعوته كثيرا , و أبتهلت إليه أن لا أموت إلا و أنا أعرفه , إن همى و شاغلى هو " الرب ذاته" إننى لا أنكره و ألحد وجوده , و لكنى أسأل إنسان مثلى " لما يتركنا الرب جميعا نؤمن أن هناك آله متعدده؟ " *
*فهل تؤمن يا سيدى أن رب محمد هو الرب فى المسيحية ؟ و هل الرب فى عبده الشمس أو عبده النار هو ربك و ربنا ؟ *​


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 يناير 2012)

*موضوع الالحاد انا اقول مثلا لكن مش قصدي الالحاد انا كنت بضرب مثال*

*الصراحة لم اري تلك القصة و انا لم اقل ان المعجزات هي الدليل الوحيد انا قلت التعليم فالتعليم هو الذي جذبني و جعلني ادخل المسيحية ليس المعجزات المعجزات كان شئ ثانوي*

*بالظبط في كتير بينكر و في كتير بيثبت اذا يحول الامر للعقل انت عندك عقل اخي الحبيب قارن و شوف ماذا ستجد يعني تقارن مثلا بين تعاليم الكتاب المقدس و تعاليم الاسلام و راعي فرق الزمن حتي تعرف اقتباسات الاسلام او مع اي كتاب فهمت قصدي هذا الدليل العقلي بالنسبة لي يعني باستخدام العقل و السيد المسيح كده كده قال هياتي مسحاء كذبة و هيصنعوا عجائب و معجزات و قال متصدقوش و هيقولوا المسيح ظهر هنا و هناك برضو منصدقش فالمعجزات ليست الاساس التعليم عندما يندمج بالمعجزات هكذا تقتنع لكن يا تري هل عمرك سمعت حد احيا ميت بعد ما نتن او قام هو نفسه من الاموات بعد ثلاثة ايام لا اظن و معلومة اي كتاب تقراه يجب ان تتاكد من موثوقيته يعني تتاكد ان الخبر الذي وصل اليك لم يحدث فيه اي تغيير*
*لكن يا اخي الحبيب هناك اله واحد فقط يهوه اليوهيم ايدوناي اله واحد فقط خالق كل هذا الكون و كما قال السيد المسيح طوبي لمن امنوا و لم يروا فيا اخي حتي لو اخذ منك البحث سنين يجب ان تبحث عن الحقيقة لكن شغل عقلك اخي الحبيب فقط و ليتني اجابتي غير مفهومة قليلاً لكن هذا ما اقدر عليه فالله موجود لكن كل دين يعبد اله كل تلك الالهة وهمية الا اله واحد هو الذي خلقك كيف تجده بالتفكير و القراءة و البحث و المقارنة و الحيادية  اتمني ان تكون فهمتني.*


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *تنبيه بسيط ..... نتمني عدم تشتيت الموضوع*​
> 
> *أو مهاجمة صاحبه .... أو التشكيك فيما يقول .... دعونا نتواصل بدون أي ضغوط*​


 
*حاضر اسف لو صدر مني اي تشتيت او مهاجمة او تشكيك.*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *حاضر اسف لو صدر مني اي تشتيت او مهاجمة او تشكيك.*


*حبيبي .... أنا لم أتكلم عنك كشخص .... أنا أتكلم بالعموم وليس أكثر*
*وهذا كان طلب صاحب الموضوع*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *و بدأت أصلى مع نفسى , و أنا أتوسل إلى الله أن يهدينى للطريق الصحيح*
> *و أدعو الرب فى كل يوم .. و بدأت أنفرد بنفسى تماما .. و أدعو الله أن يرشدنى إلى الطريق الصحيح و لا يتركنى إلى نفسى فقط *


 
*هذا أفضل ما ينبغي أن نسمعه من أي إنسان *




اسامة فوزى قال:


> * وهل المسيحية أيضا صدق ؟ *
> *هل يسوع حق, و هل الإله الواحد هو الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس . *


 
*- سؤالك عن صدق المسيحية ... ستُجيب عنه أنت من خلال ردودنا عليك *
*في أسئلة محددة لكل موضوع سؤال واحد فقط لعدم التشتيت *

*- المسيح حقيقة ... إن آمنت به ... يتحول المسيح إلى حق له فاعلياته داخلك *

*- سؤالك عن الله ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) *

*لن تعرف إجابته الآن ... فكإنسان لن ُأفصح عن من أنا لمن يشك فيَّ*

*الله ُيعلن ذاته لأولاده ... الذين إرتضوا أن يكون الله أبوهم *




اسامة فوزى قال:


> *هل يوجد أصلا رب؟ و يترك صنعته فى هذا الصراع *


 
*نعم يوجد رب ... خالق السماوات والأرض ... مهندس الكون العظيم ... ومديره *

*لم يترك الانسان في صراع ... لكن ترك له حرية الاختيار *




اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أم هو يسوع الذى يتحدث إلى العامة بالألغاز و مع تلاميذه بطريقة مباشرة , *
> *ويدق الباب و ينتظر أن تفتح له الباب. أى باب ؟ وأى إنتظار؟ *
> *ما هذه الكلمات الغامضة*


 
*كل ما هو لغز ... وغامض بالنسبة لك *

*هو موضوع ردودنا عليك لكي تعلم كل شئ *


.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يناير 2012)

*طالما أنت بهذه الجدية ، فبالتأكيد سيتعامل معك الرب ، بل إننى واثق أنه يتعامل معك ولا يهملك أبداً

ولكن تحديد طريقة وميعاد التدخل المباشر ، يكون بحكمته هو

إننى واثق من أنك ستجد الإجابات عن كل أسئلتك ، مثلما حدث معنا كلنا

ولكنه يتحرك بحكمة عالية جداً ، ويأتى فى توقيت نظنه متأخراً ، مثلما حدث عندما جاء للتلاميذ المعذبين من العاصفة فى وسط البحر ، مع أنه طوال الليل كان واقفاً على الشاطئ يراهم بعينيه اللتان تخترقان أستار الظلام 

ولكنه إنتظر حتى الهزيع الرابع ، وحينئذ جاءهم فى لحظة من حيث لا يدرون ، جاءهم ماشياً على الماء ، فسكنت العاصفة وصار هدوء عظيم

وليس ذلك فقط ، بل إن السفينة التى كانت فى وسط البحر ، وصلت فوراً -فى لحظتها- إلى الشاطئ

لست أقول ذلك لكى أقنعك ، بل أقوله لأننى واثق من أنه سيحدث 

لا تخف ، لن تهلك فى أفكارك المزعجة هذه ، بل ستجد الإجابات عن كل أفكارك ، لا تخف ، لأن كل من يتكل عليه لا يخزى


*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 يناير 2012)

اخى الحبيب اسامه حاسس بيك جيدا وللامس كل حرف تقريبا كتبته لان من عاش مراره هذا الصراع النفسى الرهيب هو اكثر واحد يشعر بصعوبه هذه المرحله خصوصا لما يكون كمان قريب من سنك اخويا الحبيب
صدقنى اخى كنت مثلك وبرضه من خليفه اسلاميه وعشت هذا الخوف الذى تشعر به الان وكنت اسال تفسى لما هموت الان انا رايح فين كدت اجن من التفكير بل وصل بى الامر انى كنت فى الصباح اومن باله المسلمين وبالظهييره اومن باله المسيحين وبالليل بلا دين وهكذا ..............ولم يكن فى عقلى غير هذا السؤال من هو الله ؟
سؤال يبدوا صعب ولكن ما اسهله عندما تتعرف على الاله الحقيقى اخى الذى يكمن فى شخص الرب يسوع 
هو بش بعيد عنك اخى اسامه هو قريب منك جدا بس انت بش شايفه صدقنى وهى دى المشكله 
وانا عارف انت دلوقتى بتتسائل و بتقول وايه اللى انت عملته علشان يخليك متاكد ان يسوع هو الاله الحقيقى ؟
بش هقولك انه جانى فى رؤيا او منام ولكنى لقيت نفسى معاه اخى وكانه صديق قريب منك جدا لو سبته تتهوه 
لو فيه قرار اخذته بدون الرجوع اليه تلاقى نفسك متورط 
شوف فى ايه فى الكتاب بتقول لاتجتمع الظلمه مع النور بمعنى لايجتمع الخير مع االشر ابدا فى مكان واحد 

لذا المطلوب منك اخى اسامه الان ان تغمض غينك وتكلم ربنا كصديق وتقوله يا خالق السموات والارض عرفنى بيك قوله يارب انا عايز اعرفك زى ما ثابت عرفك يارب هو بش افضل منى لانك اله عادل وليس ظالم وانا واثق انك بش هتتركنى كثير فى هذا الصراع 
امين الرب يلمس قلبك اخويا الحبيب
امين ثم امين


----------



## اسامة فوزى (19 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أخ أسامه ..... مرحباً بك معنا *
> *وهنيئاً لك هذا التفكير والجرأة في الطرح  *
> 
> *ولكن قبل أن نتواصل في الموضوع ...... لي سؤال شخصي *
> ...


ا*لأخ العزيز Twin  لقد تابعت بعض من مشاركاتك على مختلف المنتديات , و أنا أحترم فيك أسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار و التواصل.
بالنسبة إلى تسائلك السالف الذكر , فلقد ذكرتها فى رسالتى الأولى و فى بدايتها , لقد كنت مسلما .  و أنا أكررها  لكى تكون مؤكدة عند جميع من سيشارك , أننى أعلنت لكل من هو مقرب منى أن تعاليم الإسلام تحول صاحبها نفسيا و زهنيا إلى إرهابى و قاتل و لابد من محاربتها بالطرق السلمية لكى يتحول الإرهابيون  عن ماهيتهم و تفكيرهم. و أسبابى فى هذا عديدة و لكنى لا أسترسل فيها لأن هذا ليس موضوع تسائلى. 
*
*أو مهاجمة صاحبه .... أو التشكيك فيما يقول .... دعونا نتواصل بدون أي ضغوط*​ 	  	منذ 12 ساعات 09:12 *أشكرك سيدى مرة على أسلوبك الراقى على التواصل و الحوار. *


----------



## اسامة فوزى (19 يناير 2012)

* المسيح حقيقة ... إن آمنت به ... يتحول المسيح إلى حق له فاعلياته داخلك *

الأخ الفاضل :   Fredyyy  أشكرك بصدق على رسالتك الطاهرة الفاضلة , فلقد أحسست فيها بصدق كلماتك , و لكن لى تسائل : 
ما معنى كلماتك : 
* المسيح حقيقة ... إن آمنت به ... يتحول المسيح إلى حق له فاعلياته داخلك *
*و لكن أتمنى أن تستفيض , لأنك لمست داخلى شئ هام و هو : كيف يتحول الرب إلى حق بين له فاعلياته داخلى؟   و أتمنى أن تسترشد بكلامك بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس. و شكرا. *


----------



## اسامة فوزى (19 يناير 2012)

*الأستاذ / مكرم ذكى شنوده : *
*إنى معجب جدا بثقافتك و رصانه كلماتك و يبدوا أنك تستطيع التغلغل فى أفكار من تتحاور معه جيدا . *
*و لذلك فإنى أتسائل عن ما ذكرته فى قولك : *
*ولكنه يتحرك بحكمة عالية جداً ، ويأتى فى توقيت نظنه متأخراً ، مثلما حدث عندما جاء للتلاميذ المعذبين من العاصفة فى وسط البحر ، مع أنه طوال الليل كان واقفاً على الشاطئ يراهم بعينيه اللتان تخترقان أستار الظلام 

ولكنه إنتظر حتى الهزيع الرابع ، وحينئذ جاءهم فى لحظة من حيث لا يدرون ، جاءهم ماشياً على الماء ، فسكنت العاصفة وصار هدوء عظيم*

*لماذا أنتظر الرب الهزيع الرابع لكى ينقذ المعذبين ؟  و ما هى الحكمة "العالية"  من هذا الإنتظار؟ و هل لو كان جائهم على البرية يختلف عن أتيانهم من على الماء؟  أم أن هذا  له دلاله ما ؟*
*إننى فقط أنتهز تحاورى معك كى أستفيد , و لعلى أفيد غيرى , و تسائلاتى ليس لها أى غرض سوى أن أتعلم من الذين كرسوا وقتهم لهذه الرسالة  و أشكرك ثانيا على كلماتك*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (19 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اخى الحبيب اسامه حاسس بيك جيدا وللامس كل حرف تقريبا كتبته لان من عاش مراره هذا الصراع النفسى الرهيب هو اكثر واحد يشعر بصعوبه هذه المرحله خصوصا لما يكون كمان قريب من سنك اخويا الحبيب
> صدقنى اخى كنت مثلك وبرضه من خليفه اسلاميه وعشت هذا الخوف الذى تشعر به الان وكنت اسال تفسى لما هموت الان انا رايح فين كدت اجن من التفكير بل وصل بى الامر انى كنت فى الصباح اومن باله المسلمين وبالظهييره اومن باله المسيحين وبالليل بلا دين وهكذا ..............ولم يكن فى عقلى غير هذا السؤال من هو الله ؟
> سؤال يبدوا صعب ولكن ما اسهله عندما تتعرف على الاله الحقيقى اخى الذى يكمن فى شخص الرب يسوع
> هو بش بعيد عنك اخى اسامه هو قريب منك جدا بس انت بش شايفه صدقنى وهى دى المشكله
> ...


 *أخى التوأم : لو إنى بحثت عن شخص يشبهنى فى ما أنا فيه , ما وجدت خير منك أبدا . *
*كلماتك هى كلماتى تماما , و كأننى أنا الذى أكتب , سوى أنى مازلت لا أجد الشاطئ , و أتمنى هذا. *
*و اسمح لى بهذه التسائلات : *
*- تقول فى كلماتك : *
وانا عارف انت دلوقتى بتتسائل و بتقول وايه اللى انت عملته علشان يخليك متاكد ان يسوع هو الاله الحقيقى ؟
*نعم سألت نفسى و مازلت, إن الإجابه على هذا السؤال لا تحتاج سطور قليله , فإنى أمنى الإستفاضة المرسلة و التى لا تنقطع عن الأسباب التى جعلتك متيقنا من أن يسوع هو الإله الحقيقى. *
*ولذا أسألك بأسم يسوع  الرب أن تستفيض فى رسالة خاصة بى على هذا الموضع أو فى رسالة إيميل لى وحدى , أو أى ما تشاء , فكل أجرك هو أنك تداوى من لا دواء له . *


----------



## miraam (19 يناير 2012)

*طبعا فيه رب عظيم و هو ابونا السماوى اما ان لماذا ترك الرب وجود اديان كثيره فدا مش من الله.... الله واضح و طريقه واضح لكن كمان الله خلق الانسان مخير و غير مسير و الانسان هو الى بيختار يمشى فى اى طريق ففيه ناس سلكت فى طريق الله و اخرين استهواهم طريق الشر و الخطيه و الشهوات و الملذات مثلما فعل شعب اسرائيل فبرغم ان الله كان امامهم و اخرجهم من ارض مصر بمعجزات رهيبه رغم كدا صنعوا عجل من الذهب و عبدوه و كذلك رغم ان جميع النبوات التى ارسلها لهم الله تحققت فى السيد المسيح الا ان منهم من لم يؤمنوا به و مازالوا ينتظرون المسيح المخلص و دا لانهم يريدون المسيح كملك ارضى فللاسف اليهود و المسلمين كذلك يهمهم الملك الارضى اكثر من السماوى يريدون ان يقيموا دول و خلفات على الارض فلذلك يبعدون عن طريق الله لان طريق الله و الملك السماوى لا يستهويهم ....... المحبة و التسامح و انكار الذات و عدم الاهتمام بملذات العالم لا يستهويهم هذا الطريق لذلك فبسبب اطماع و شهوات البشر و الشيطان الذى مهمته دائما ان يخطف الخراف من الراعى الصالح نجد ان ظهرت اديان عديده زى بالظبط ما فيه خير و شر ... لكن الله خلق فى الانسان الضمير الذى هو بمثابة بوصله توجه الانسان نحو الطريق الصح لكن لا يلغى بقية الطرق فكل الطرق مفتوحة و على الانسان ان يختار طريقه  *


----------



## The light of JC (19 يناير 2012)

*متابع ولي عودة , ألرب يكون معك ويظهرك ذاته بمشيئته و حكمته هو *

*آمين ......*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (19 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *متابع ولي عودة , ألرب يكون معك ويظهرك ذاته بمشيئته و حكمته هو *
> 
> *آمين ......*


 *و أنا منتظر عودتك*


----------



## Abd elmassih (20 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاك اخونا اسامه لكى تعرف ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (20 يناير 2012)

اخى الحبيب اسامه هل لديك وسيله للتواصل المباشر اخى خصوصا وانك ليس لديك خاصيه الرسائل الخاصه نظر لقله مشاركتك 

وصدقنى انا صليت لك اخى الحبيب وواثق ان الرب هيلمس قلبك لان دخولك المنتدى هنا ليس صدفه وانما هى خطه الرب لك يعنى بش هتخرج من المنتدى الا وانت راسى على بر 
امين اخويا الحبيب  ومنتظر منك النواصل اخى لانى حابب ذلك


----------



## اسامة فوزى (22 يناير 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> ربنا معاك اخونا اسامه لكى تعرف ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح


 
*ممكناسأل سؤال , هذه الصورة تعطينى ثيات و قوة غريبة , ممكن أعرف ما هذه الصو’ ؟   ثم ما هى الكلمات التى فى هذا الكتاب الذى فى هذه الصورة؟  و شكرا ؟ *


----------



## اسامة فوزى (22 يناير 2012)




----------



## اسامة فوزى (22 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اخى الحبيب اسامه هل لديك وسيله للتواصل المباشر اخى خصوصا وانك ليس لديك خاصيه الرسائل الخاصه نظر لقله مشاركتك
> 
> وصدقنى انا صليت لك اخى الحبيب وواثق ان الرب هيلمس قلبك لان دخولك المنتدى هنا ليس صدفه وانما هى خطه الرب لك يعنى بش هتخرج من المنتدى الا وانت راسى على بر
> امين اخويا الحبيب ومنتظر منك النواصل اخى لانى حابب ذلك


 

*أنا أدعو لنفسى دائما بما دعوت لى به ,  يارب ألمس قلبى ,  يارب لا تتركنى وحيدا فى هذا العالم أتخبط ,  لا أريد أن أكون مع الريح , أتمنى الثبات بك ,  فأين أنت ,   أين أنت؟  *
*إن كنت موجود حقا ,   فإنى أفتح بابى و أنتظر منك المجئ , فأسرع يارب لى ,  يارب أنت حق عند معظم الناس و إن كان الناس  ينظرون إليك بصور مختلفة , و لكن انت موجود ,   و لابد لك من تواجد ,  يارب لم يعد عندى وسيلة أبتغيها إلا أنت ,  يارب بحق القلوب الطاهرة التى تعيش بك و لك و معك , يارب بحق الضعفاء الذين ليس لهم قوة إلا بك , يارب إظهر لى الحق , و لا تميتنى إلا و أنا أعرفك , إلا و أنا معك , *
*يارب مهما كانت التضحية ,  فإنى أقسم بكل الفضائل وكل القيم  النبيلة فى هذا العالم  , أننى لا أتمنى من الحياة شئ سواك , و لا أتوق إلا إلاك , فلا تترك حائرا تزداد حيرته , و أن  أقطع شكى بيقينى , و أرنى منك ما لا يستطيع غيرك أن يرينى. *
*أما عن التواصل , فمجرد المتابعة معى فهذا تواصل , و بريدى الإلكترونى عندكم , و إن كانت قوانين المنتدى تمنع التواصل ,  فقوانين من خلق القوانين سوف تسمح بذلك. *


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*أخ أسامه .... لترتيب أفكار الموضوع *

*أنت تركت الأسلام وبلا عودة .... لأنه وبالنسبة لك هو مجرد دين عدوني يهيئ معتنقيه ومتبعيه الي همج وإرهابين*
*وأنت بغض النظر عن وجهتك القادمة .... أنا خارج الخدمة كمسلماً*

*أنت الأن في حالة توهان وعدم أستقرار ولست بعالم الي أين انت ذاهب*
*ولكن ما تعرفه تماماً أنك قررت الرحيل وبدأت البحث عن وجهتك القادمة وعن الله ذاته*

*تسأل عن الله وعن هيئته وعن دوره في الحياة*
*وأين هو ... ومن هو ... ؟*
*تسأل عن الشر ووجوده وصمت الله وصبره علي الأشرار والشيطان ذاته*
*ولماذا يتم تزويغ البشر والله عالم ومع ذلك لا يتحرك *
*تسأل عن عمل الله في العالم وتسأل عن محبته لصنعة يداه *

*تسأل عن الله في المسيحية .... وعن معتنقيها وعن إيمانهم به وعن الرجاء الذي فيهم*
*تسألأ العابرين عن سبب تحولهم وعبورهم مما كنت أنت فيه مثلهم ومما هم فيه الأن الذي تحاول أن تثبته لنفسك*

*أسئلة كثيرة ومريعة ومحيره .... من شخص لا ينفي وجود الله ولكنه يبحث عنه *

*صح الكلام ده والا أنا تهت*​


----------



## MAJI (22 يناير 2012)

اخ اسامة 
حيرتك هذه تدل على انك لاتستطيع تمييز الطريق الصحيح المؤدي الى الحياة .
انك تتخبط في ظلام الحيرة
السيد المسيح قال
((( امنو بالنور مادام النور معكم ,فتصيروا ابناء النور . من يؤمن بي فهو يؤمن لابي انا بل بالذي ارسلني , ومن رآني رآى الذي ارسلني. جئت الى العالم نورا ,فمن امن بي لايبقى في الظلام)))
ها نحن نبشرك بنور المسيح الالهي 
فان قبلته لا تبقى في الظلام 
ووعده صادق.
فاختبره


----------



## اسامة فوزى (22 يناير 2012)

*يا سيدى نا لا أتوه و لست بتائه*



Twin قال:


> *أخ أسامه .... لترتيب أفكار الموضوع *
> 
> *أنت تركت الأسلام وبلا عودة .... لأنه وبالنسبة لك هو مجرد دين عدوني يهيئ معتنقيه ومتبعيه الي همج وإرهابين*
> *وأنت بغض النظر عن وجهتك القادمة .... أنا خارج الخدمة كمسلماً*
> ...



ما هذا الأسلوب ,   لم أكن أتوقع نهائيا هذه الجمل التى كانت تنطلق كالرصاص : 
 أنا خارج الخدمة كمسلماً ( أنا خارج خدمة من؟ هل أنا أعمل ضابط شرطة؟ )

أنت الأن في حالة توهان  ( هل لها تفسير ثانى غير أننى مدمن؟)
يا سيدى أنا الذى أتأسف ,  فلست خارج الخدمة من عند أحد , و لست فى حالة توهان , و شكرا


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> ما هذا الأسلوب , لم أكن أتوقع نهائيا هذه الجمل التى كانت تنطلق كالرصاص :
> أنا خارج الخدمة كمسلماً ( أنا خارج خدمة من؟ هل أنا أعمل ضابط شرطة؟ )
> 
> أنت الأن في حالة توهان ( هل لها تفسير ثانى غير أننى مدمن؟)
> يا سيدى أنا الذى أتأسف , فلست خارج الخدمة من عند أحد , و لست فى حالة توهان , و شكرا



*أنت مفهمتش ردي .... والا بتحاول تفهمه غلط ؟*
*أخ أسامه أنا أكن لك كل أحترام ومحبه .... وما كتبته هو لترتيب الموضوع وليس أكثر*
*لماذا تمسكت بكلمة الخدمة وبنيت عليها ردك هذا *
*أنا كنت بحاول أفهم مش أكتر*
*عامة ورغم سوء فهمك لردي ..... الذي لم أريد به جرحك .... أعتذر لك *
*وأتمني أن تعود لقراءته من جديد ... وستري أنني لم أكن في وضعية مهاجمتك*​


----------



## DAWOODx (22 يناير 2012)

*3 ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى.*
*4 فقد تصلف و هو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و مماحكات الكلام التي منها يحصل الحسد و الخصام و الافتراء و الظنون الردية.*
*5 و منازعات اناس فاسدي الذهن و عادمي الحق يظنون ان التقوى تجارة تجنب مثل هؤلاء.*
*6 و اما التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة.*
*7 لاننا لم ندخل العالم بشيء و واضح اننا لا نقدر ان نخرج منه بشيء. ,,1تى 6,,


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 9  انا هو الباب ان دخل بي احد فيخلص و يدخل و يخرج و يجد مرعى .,,يو10,,



*​*لن يتركك​*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *ممكناسأل سؤال , هذه الصورة تعطينى ثيات و قوة غريبة , ممكن أعرف ما هذه الصو’ ؟ ثم ما هى الكلمات التى فى هذا الكتاب الذى فى هذه الصورة؟ و شكرا ؟ *


*صورة ليسوع المسيح يحمل الكتاب المقدس ، وفيه آية من الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يناير 2012)

*والآية هى : أنا هو نور العالم ، من يتبعنى لا يسير فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2012)

*الأستاذ / أسامة ..بعد التحية ..*
*أنا وانت متقاربين فى السن والتفكير والموقع ..فقد مررت بنفس تجربتك ألا أننى سبقتك بخطوة واحدة ..واصلى ان تلحق بى ..*
*فانا "كنت" مسلماً ومصرى وكنت اشهد بما تشهد أنت به تماماً ..*
*وأسمح لى أن اقتبس من كلامك ...*

*



و بدأت أصلى مع نفسى , و أنا أتوسل إلى الله أن يهدينى للطريق الصحيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *و أدعو الرب فى كل يوم .. و بدأت أنفرد بنفسى تماما .. و أدعو الله أن يرشدنى إلى الطريق الصحيح ولا يتركنى إلى نفسى فقط , بل يرشدنى بأى علامة أو موضوع أو أى شئ أى شئ يهدينى إليه*


*نفس الشئ حدث معى وأستمر لأعوام ...*
*



فوجدت أنهم قاموا بهذا التغيير فى عقيدتهم بناءا على تفكير شخصى منهم فقط , حتى أن من قال أنه رأى مناما أو أى من رأى , فإن قناعته مبنيه على إعتقاد خاص به وحده, 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليس أعتقاد خاص به وحده ولكنها دلالات وعلامات وأشياء يقدمها الرب اليك ..لعلها أقرب مما تظن ولكنك لم ترها حتى الآن ..*
*ولعلك رأيتُها ولكن التشويش الذى يتركه الأسلام فى ذهنية المرئ ليست بسهولة أن تُزال أو تُمحى ...*



> *فليس معنى أن يرى شخص مناما أى كان ما فيه دليلا على صدق عقيدة *


*ليس بالضرورى فعلاً ...وقد تكون رؤى من الشيطان كما تعملناها من الأسلام ...ولكن دعنى أحدد لك شيئاً ...*
*عندما تطلب من الله طلباً ويأتى الرب ويلبى لك طلبك بمنتهى اليسر والسهولة وبطريقة قد تدهشك (!!)*
*عندما تفكر فى اتخاذ خُطوة ..وتنساها ..*
*ثم تفاجئ بمن يتصل بك ويسألك عن نفس الخطوة بلا سابق تدبير أو أتصال أو حتى علاقة بينكما ...*
*ماذا نسميه ؟(!!!)*
*سأتركك لتفكر ان كان هذا فعل الشياطين أم فعل رب المجد ..*
*



و ليس معنى هذا أن أترك دين أو عقيدة من أجل هذا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**العقائد لا تُأخذ بالتمنى ..ولا أنت فى حاجة الى معجزات بهلوانية ..بل فى حاجة الى معجزة ( أنسانية) يمد فيها الرب يده ليقودك لتحقيقها بنفسك*

*



سؤالى الآن : هل يوجد أصلا رب؟ و يترك صنعته فى هذا الصراع؟ يترك من يحبه و يكرمه و .. و ... إلخ يتعاركون و يقتلون بعضهم عبر التاريخ , ويتجادلون و كلا منهم يؤمن أنه فى الجنه ذاهب و لكن الآخر فى الجهيم و الهلاك مصيره

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طرحت على نفسى هذا السؤال مراراً وكدت أن أُلحد بالفعل ..*
*فما الذى منعنى من الألحاد به ؟*
*الذى منعنى هو نفسه الذى منعك من الألحاد به ...(!!)*
*



هل الله هو من بعث محمد نبيا ينذر و يحرض الناس على القتال و يعيش على خمس ما يحصلونعليه من القتل الذى هو الجهاد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لايوجد رب يحرض الناس على الأقتتال كى يجبروا الآخرين على الأيمان به ...هذا لم نجده حتى فى أزهى عصور الوثنية ...*
*



فإذا كان هذا خلق الله , فهل خلق "محمد" لتعاسة المسيحيين و هل لم يكن يعلم أن معتقدات هذا الرجل و أتباعه سوف لا يفعلون ما فعلوا بمجتمعات مسيحيه مسالمة كما فعلوا فى الأندلس و مصر و القسطنطينية و غيرها, إن محمد كان صنيعة الرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**قد يكون محمد من صنيعة نفسه وقد يكون من صنيعة الشياطين وقد تكون رؤى طاردته فأستسلم لها فأستغلها تابعوه وحققوا من ورائها المكاسب الجمة ...*
*لايَهُمنا محمد هنا ....*
*يَهمنا ...اسامة ..*
*



أم هو يسوع الذى يتحدث إلى العامة بالألغاز ومع تلاميذه بطريقة مباشرة , و يدق الباب و ينتظر أن تفتح له الباب. أى باب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بابك أنت ...**أفتح هذا الباب ...لماذا تتركه مغلقاً ..أفتح وأنظر من بالباب ؟*
*



 و أى إنتظار؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**سترى أى أنتظار هو ...وسترى أى أنتصار سيكون ...جرب ..يا أسامة*
*لن تخسر شئ ..أنا على يقين أنك ستربح ...جرب ...*
*



إننا حملنا الشيطان أكثريه أحمال ما نرتكب. إن ما ترتكبه أيدينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذه حجتنا ..أنت قادر كأنسان أن تُخع شياطين العالم وتطأ فوقهم بقدميك*
*



و لا أصلى الآن بأى صلاة لأى دين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**صلى له هو ناجيه هو سيرد عليك ويريك نفسه ...*
*أنا واثق تمام الثقة من موقعى كمجرب لا من موقعى كواعظ *
*



هل يوجد فعلا "رب"

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أفتح بابك ....*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 يناير 2012)

واكمل كلام اخويا عبود 

عندما تنقطع كل اسباب النجاح وتلاقى نفسك تخقق انجازا غير مسبوق وبطريقه لايقتنع عفلنا البشرى بتحققها 

ده تسميه ايه ضلال مبين ام اله يسمع فيستجيب


عندما يضيق علينا الطريق ويفارقنا الاهل والاحباب ونتذوق الم الاضطهادات ونجد انفسنا فى ذات الوقت نشعر 

بسرور وفرح وامان وثقه ان اللى بدا معنا الطريق اكيد هيكمله وفعلا بيكمله

الاساب  كثيره جدا اخى تجعلنا واثقين اننا لم نخطى الطريق وان الباب اللى فتحناه للرب يوم ان خبط علينا هو 

الباب الخقيقى للحياه الابديه 

لذا مطلوب منك اخى اسامه فقط ان تفتح الباب كى تعرف انت بنفسك الاسباب التى جعلتنا نومن بان الرب 

يسوع هو الاله الحقيقى


----------



## اسامة فوزى (23 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *والآية هى : أنا هو نور العالم ، من يتبعنى لا يسير فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة*



*الاستاذ / مكلرم منذ دخولى هذا المنتدى و أنا أسأل , فأنا آسف على كثرة أسئلتى.  
و لكنى بالفعل جاد و صادق فى ل أسئلتى و أستفساراتى. و رغم أننى قرأت الكثير لكن ينقصى الشعور و الإحساس. و لذلك  علمتى يأستاذ / مكرم و أشرح لى : 
- كيف أتبع صاحب نور العالم ؟ و ماذا يجب على أن أفعل لأخرج من هذا الظلام الذى أنا فيه؟  
-  أن بالفعل أشعر أكثر من غيرى , أننى فى ظلمة , ظلمة تجعلنى أتعثر فى رؤيتى للأمور . و لذا شعرت أن هذه الآية تخص كثيرين و أنا منهم , بل و أبالغ و أقول , أنا أولهم.   فكيف سيخرجنى صاحب نور العالم من ظلمتى ؟
*

-


----------



## اسامة فوزى (23 يناير 2012)

*أخى العزيز / عبود
أسعدتنى مشاركت جدا , لأنك مرت بما أمر به الآن. 
و أنا جاد و صادق فى كل كلمة أتسائل فيها فى هذا المنتدى.  و لذلك أنا سألك و أسأل كل طاهر و صادق.  "كيف أفتح الباب؟ "  
إن ما أخشاه أن يكون الرب غاضبا على. أنا أعلم أن الرب يحب أبنائه جميعا.  
يا سيدى , يبدو أننى أعلم الكثير , لكن ما ينقصنى هو الشعور و الأحساس.و ليس من ذاق , كمن عرف.   و لذلك أكرر و أقول " كيف أصل إلى الرب؟  أى كيف أتحول إلى شخص كامل اليقين بالرب؟  
لقد أندهشت من كلماتك رغم أننى أحسست بصدقها و عمقها.   أتمنى من كل قلبى أن أصبح مثلك ,  و أن أعيش بالرب , و أن يقبلنى عنده. أنا على أستعداد أن أترك كل ما فى هذا العالم مما يخصنى , فى سبيل أحساسى أن معى رب. و  أنا أعى كل كلمة أكتبها , و قلبى بدأ  يفتح أبوابه ,  أدعوه مع كل يوم مرات و مرات , أن أقبل على ربى حتى و لو كان الموت نصيبى .  *


----------



## اسامة فوزى (23 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> واكمل كلام اخويا عبود
> 
> عندما تنقطع كل اسباب النجاح وتلاقى نفسك تخقق انجازا غير مسبوق وبطريقه لايقتنع عفلنا البشرى بتحققها
> 
> ...




الاستاذ / ثابت بيسوع 
ومقتنع بكلامك , و لا أقصد سوى التعلم , كيف أفتح الباب ؟  علمونى يا أخوانى و لا تبخلوا على بالنصح ,  و لا أمتلك لكم سوى أنكم تساعدون من هو فى الظلام لا يرى , و ترشدونه لصاحب النور

أنا أريد النور​لقد أتعبنى الظلام 
من يرشدنى إلى النور؟
ماذا أفعل للوصول إليه؟​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> أنا أريد النور
> لقد أتعبنى الظلام
> من يرشدنى إلى النور؟
> 
> ماذا أفعل للوصول إليه؟​


 
*يقول الرب يسوع .... من يقبل ألي لا أخرجه خارجاً*

*فتعالي يا اخي .... تعالي أليه .... رافعاً عينيك الي السماء من حيث يأتي العون*
*وأسأله .... فمن يسأل سيأخذ .... ومن يطلب سيجد .... ومن يقرع سيفتح له*
*وصدقني إن طلب بقلب كامل أن يعلن له ذاته فسيعلن لك ذاته وسيعلن لك عن مجده *
*وسيرشدك للطريق ... وسيعينك به لتكمله *

*ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أخى العزيز / عبود*
> *أسعدتنى مشاركت جدا , لأنك مرت بما أمر به الآن. *
> *و أنا جاد و صادق فى كل كلمة أتسائل فيها فى هذا المنتدى. و لذلك أنا سألك و أسأل كل طاهر و صادق. "كيف أفتح الباب؟ " *
> *. *


*كيف تفتح الباب ؟؟!!*
*لقد فتحته بالفعل (!!)*
*وبيدك وبنفسك دون أى تدخل بشرى ..*
*وجودك هنا وطرحك لما تمر به هو عين البداية الحقيقية*
*أقرا هذه ...كل كلمة فيها حقيقية وحدثت معى ...*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201799

*



إن ما أخشاه أن يكون الرب غاضبا على. أنا أعلم أن الرب يحب أبنائه جميعا. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولماذا سيغضب عليك ؟؟..حتى ولو كنت مملؤاً بالخطايا..شعورك وحده هذا كافى لأن يقبلك ..*
*



و قلبى بدأ يفتح أبوابه , أدعوه مع كل يوم مرات و مرات , أن أقبل على ربى حتى و لو كان الموت نصيبى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 وتسألنا كيف تفتح الباب يا أستاذ ؟
أنت رأيته فعلا واقفاً على بابك ...
غاية الأمر أنك كمن أستيقظ من ( كابوس ) مريع لاتزال توابعه تُترى أمامك ..ليس ألا ...
أطمئن فالغشاوة ستنقشع حتماً وعما قريب ستنسحب عليك  تجلياته الرائعة ...وسيلمسك ..
ان لم يكن قد فعل ...*


----------



## The light of JC (23 يناير 2012)

*المسيح يسوع مشتهى الامم يناديك يا اسامة .. *

*المسيح يحبك .. تعال واغسل خطاياك و انعم بالنعيم الابدي , ادخل تخلص و ستجد مرعى ..*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 يناير 2012)

كيف أفتح الباب ؟  
اولاتترك الخوف اللى بداخلك واقصد كل انواع الخوف اخى وتتشدد وتشجع لان المقصود بالباب هو باب قلبك اخى الحبيب

ثانيا ان تثق ان اللى فتحت له باب قلبك اخى هو اله الكون كله وهذا الاله بش صعب ابدا عليه ان يلمس قلبك 

وتشوف النور الحقيقى اللى احنا شيفينه معه

ثالثا ابتدى وقم بخطوه فعليه وكفايه كده انتظارواتكل على الرب فانت لن تخسر شى ولاتقسى قلبك اخى 

اخيرا انا فى انتظارك اخى ...........كى تحرر من العبوديه وتاخد لقب ابن ملك الملوك

امين ثم امين


----------



## اسامة فوزى (25 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> كيف أفتح الباب ؟
> اولاتترك الخوف اللى بداخلك واقصد كل انواع الخوف اخى وتتشدد وتشجع لان المقصود بالباب هو باب قلبك اخى الحبيب
> 
> ثانيا ان تثق ان اللى فتحت له باب قلبك اخى هو اله الكون كله وهذا الاله بش صعب ابدا عليه ان يلمس قلبك
> ...





أ*خى الغالى 
من المفروض حقا أن لا أكتب أى رد . أتعلم لماذا ؟  لأن أى كلمات لا تكفى للرد على كلماتك. 
ربما تعلم أو لا تعلم أن كلماتك هذه غيرتنى تماما . لقد وصفتنى بما فعلا أنا فيه.  

 ادعو لى أن أتحرر من شخص داخلى يسمى " أنا " ,  كيف أستطعت أن تعرف أننى بالفعل " عبدا سجين نفسى " 
لقد فكرت فى كل حرف من كلماتك ووجدت أننى بالفعل هو هذا الإنسان الذى يخاف. *

ثانيا ان تثق ان اللى فتحت له باب قلبك اخى هو اله الكون  كله وهذا الاله مش صعب ابدا عليه ان يلمس قلبك 

*هل حالة الصفاء التى لا أقدر على وصفها هذه , هى من الرب , و هل عندما أستسلمت وواجهت نفسى بصدق و بدون خوف , هل معنى هذا أن قلبى الآن مفتوح مع ربى؟ ,  هل ربى لمس قلبى؟ 
قد لا تجدون إنسان أكثر منى مبالغة فى القول  إذا قلت لكم أننى منذ أول أمس الأثنين  "و أنا لست بأنا". 
لقد واجهت نفسى و ووجدت أننى بالفعل مملوء بالخوف و الرعب ,  و بدأت أتسائل هل الرب غاضبا على حقا؟  
و  دموعى لا تتوقف , دموع أحسبنى واريتها عمرا لا أقدره.     لماذا كنت  أخافه ؟ 
هل كان من الأفضل و الأسهل لى أن أنكره ؟  هل الخوف هو ما جعل من نفسى هكذا؟ 
و لكن أستسمحكم فى فترة إنتظار , فأنا حقا لا أعى ما أكتب , لأن ما سوف يكتب , لن يصف ما أنا فيه و ما بى 
و أتذكر قول الشاعر احمد شوقى عندما سألوه أن يصف الحب فقال : 
**و إذا سألونى ما الهوى               قلت ما بى*​*و "ما بى"  هو فقط ما استطيع الآن أن أقوله. 
**ا*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (25 يناير 2012)

*إفتح بابك ..... 

أخى عبود , لقد فعلتها , أدعو لى , فلا تكفى مياه دموع العالم قربانا لجريمتى و ذنوبى , 
**من أنا حتى أناطح ربى *
​ 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يناير 2012)

*هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الباب ، أدخُلُ إليهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وهوَ معي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يناير 2012)

*عدد المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الذين أعرف خلفياتهم الإيمانية :*
*حسين دوكي : عابر من الظلمة إلى نور المسيح .*
*Twin : مسيحي المولد .*
*fredyyy : مسيحي المولد .*
*The light of jc : عابر من الظلمة إلى نور المسيح .*
*مكرم زكي شنودة : مسيحي المولد .*
*ثابت بيسوع : عابر من الظلمة إلى نور المسيح .*
*أنا : مسيحي المولد .*
*عبود عبده عبود : عابر من الظلمة إلى نور المسيح .*

*النتيجة : 4 - 4*
*أنتَ من سيكسر الكفة  *
*أستاذي الحبيب أسامة فوزي ستعبر حقاً من الظلمة إلى نور المسيح .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2012)

بل سيكون فرحاً وإضافة لنا كلنا 

فحتى المسيحى بالمولد ، يمر بتجارب كثيرة ، تهز إيمانه ، فيبحث عن الحق ، بنفس إختبارات إخوتنا العابرين من الظلمة إلى النور

فكلنا أصحاب تجارب متشابهة ، فى السعى إلى الحقيقة 

قد تكون الصعاب أقل بالنسبة لنا ، فالرجوع للحق أسهل لنا ، ولكن مراحل ما قبل إتخاذ القرار تظل مملوءة بالصراعات بين النور والظلام ، بين الحق والضلال 

وإنى أعتقد ، أن مواجهة النفس أصعب من مواجهة العالم كله

فأهلاً بك فى كفة الفرحين بإكتشاف الحقيقة العظمى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أفتح بابك ....
> أخى عبود , لقد فعلتها , أدعو لى , فلا تكفى مياه دموع العالم قربانا لجريمتى و ذنوبى ,
> **من أنا حتى أناطح ربى *
> ​



[/QUOTE]

لقد ابكيتنى اخى الحبيب بالفعل  لقد لمس الرب قلبك فهذا  هو عمل الرب اخويا وبكاءك اخى ماهو الا شعور الطفل المولد من جديد عندما يخرج من ظلام الموت الى نور الحياه الابديه فمبروك لك حياتك الجديده لان مايحدث لك حدث لنا اخى بالضبط فمراحل الولاده كلها متماثله .............
وما عليك  الان الا ان تسلم حياتك للرب وقوله يارب اتصرف انت ........وثق اخى اسامه انك قد رسيت على البر اللى كنت تبحث عنه من سنين وربنا يعوض عليك السنين اللى اكلها الجراد 
امين


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 يناير 2012)

برجاء من الاخوه الصلاه من اجل اخونا اسامه 

يارب كمل عملك مع اخونا اسامه وثبته فى الايمان وابعد عنه كل شر وشبه شر  واحفظه بملائكتك القديسين

يارب بالفعل احنا بنشكرك من اجل دخول ابنك اسامه هذا المنتدى المبارك وبنشكر اكثر يارب على صنيع عملك 

وبنطلب منك يارب ان تبارك ابنك الجديد الذى انتشلته من الظلمه الى نورك العجيب 

ليك كل المجد يارب 

امين


----------



## MAJI (25 يناير 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> برجاء من الاخوه الصلاه من اجل اخونا اسامه
> 
> يارب كمل عملك مع اخونا اسامه وثبته فى الايمان وابعد عنه كل شر وشبه شر واحفظه بملائكتك القديسين
> 
> ...


امين
تمجد يارب في حياة طالبك اسامة فوزي
واغفرله خطاياه وذنوبه مهما كانت وحسب وعدك 
انر طريقه ليصل ملكوتك السماوي
واحمه من كل شر ظاهر وخفي
امين


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2012)

> لقد ابكيتنى اخى الحبيب بالفعل  لقد لمس الرب قلبك فهذا  هو عمل الرب اخويا وبكاءك اخى ماهو الا شعور الطفل المولد من جديد عندما يخرج من ظلام الموت الى نور الحياه الابديه فمبروك لك حياتك الجديده لان مايحدث لك حدث لنا اخى بالضبط فمراحل الولاده كلها متماثله .............
> وما عليك  الان الا ان تسلم حياتك للرب وقوله يارب اتصرف انت ........وثق اخى اسامه انك قد رسيت على البر اللى كنت تبحث عنه من سنين وربنا يعوض عليك السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
> امين




*
شكرًا على كلماتك المُشجِّعة 

ربنا يباركك 

*.*
*[/COLOR]


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *النتيجة : 4 - 4*
> *أنتَ من سيكسر الكفة *
> *.*


*طب لو كملنا تعادل ..... هنلعب ضربات جزاء علطول والا هدف ذهبي :t17:*​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *من أنا حتى أناطح ربى *


*أنت كل شئ .... صدقني *
*فأنت كل شئ لهذا الإله الواقف علي الباب يقرع *
*أنت كل شئ له وبك هو ربح كل شئ *

*أنت الأبن .... الأبن المدلل ... الذي عاد الي حضن أبيه .... بعد سنين من التيه *
*أنت الأبن ... الذي له قد ينسي كل العالم بكل ما فيه بكل خليقته ليهتم بك وحدك ويرعاك *

*فأنت الأبن ... الذي بك كللته ليكون أب*
*فهو أب لأنك له أبن*

*ربنا يكمل معاك وشدك ويقويك ... ومادمت صادق مع نفسك وأمام نفسك وبكل صدق تطلب الخلاص .... فستناله وستكون ممجد معه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب لو كملنا تعادل ..... هنلعب ضربات جزاء علطول والا هدف ذهبي :t17:*​


*أتمنى من كل قلبى ألا يكون هدف الترجيح...من تسلل ...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*ههههههه على العكس أنا لا أريدُ تعادلاً ، أريد للعابرين أن يتضاعفوا مضاعفات ، وأن يعبر مع كل منهم أسرته بل والعائلة الكبيرة كلها واحداً تلو الآخر .*

*وفعلاً يكادُ عددهم في المنتدى يفوقُ عددنا ، لكني لم أشهد بعد من جلب لنا صديقاً له أو أحد أفراد أسرته .*
*الرب يبارككم ويوصل نوره إلى كل قلب ، لتعود هذه البلاد الخيرة إلى نور المسيح .*


----------



## ConfusedMan (30 يناير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اريد ان ابارك للاخ الحبيب اسامة بقبوله الاله الحقيقي و اريد ان أقول له بأنه لولا الموضوع الذي فتحته هذا و لولا إصرارك ما كنت انا هنا و ما كنت اسرد عليك محبة الاله الحقيقي الذي استخدمك و كل الإخوة المباركين في هذا الموضوع من اجلي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اخي الحبيب رغم انك اكبر مني سنا و لكن كل كلمة و كل حرف قلته كان يعني لي الكثير, كنت اشعر بأنني انا الذي كتب الموضوع و ليس أنت لقد أشفيت غليلي بأسئلتك و لقد اشفى الإخوة غليلي بردودهم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إذا من انا و من اية خلفية و ماهي حكايتي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]انا اخي الحبيب إنسان بسيط من خلفية إسلامية بعد ان تأكدت من ان الإسلام هو دين لا يمكن ان يكون بأية حال من الأحوال دين من عند الله نظرا لما فيه من تناقضات و من تعد عن الذات الإلهية بنسبه له أقوال و أفعال فضيعة  و نظرا لعدة دراسات أكاديمية سواء كانت من عند الأب المبارك أبونا زكريا بطرس أو من عند الأخ رشيد و كذلك الأخ و حيد و آخرون و عن طريق المنتديات و خاصة هذا المنتدى الذي  استفدت منه جدا  تأكدت جدا من هذا  و انجذبت إلى المسيحية جدا كان هذا منذ عامين قبلت الرب وتذوقت محبته و لكنني كنت اطرح تساؤلات عديدة و لكن بالرغم من ان اسأل و أشارك افكاري مع إخوة مسيحيين و ان اصلي له  بصدق كنت غارقا في افكاري السخيفة و اختنقت و كنت شبة ملحد لأني لم أعطي نفسي فرصة و لم أعطي الرب فرصة في حياتي  كنت كمؤمن ميت و أردت كل شيء الآن و تفوهت بكلام جارح جدا للرب و استهزأت بآخرين و لكني في أعماقي أحب ان اتاكد من الرب من انه حقا موجود و من ان المسيح هو الحق صليت كثيرا  و لكن دون فائدة إلى ان استسلمت و لكن  كنت متأكدا في أعماقي ان كل هذا العالم ليس صدفة و كل ما يحدث و رائه شخص عظيم و ان القوة الغريبة التي هي المحبة  عند المسيحيين لها عدة معاني و دلالات تميز هذا الدين عن الآخرين  و كنت متأكدا في أعماقي ان الرب لن يتركني و انه حقيقي و حق كنت فقط اريد ان اتاكد من وجوده و ان المسيحية هي الحق هذا كان اكبر مشكل بالنسبة لي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البارحة كنت أتابع مباراة الدور النهائي للتنس بين الاسباني نادال و بين الصربي نوفاك دجوكوفيش  انا حقا اعشق هذا الاعب الصربي أولا لأني استمتع بطريقة اللعب التي يلعب بها و لأني أراه متواضع جدا و كذلك لان دمه خفيف كما يقال و له روح الدعابة و قد أحببته أكثر عندا قال بأنه يفتخر بأنه مسيحي و كان يرشم الصليب على جسده و يشكر الرب في كل مباراة صعبة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في المباراة التي دارت البارحة اردتة بشدة ان يربح و رايته يصلى للرب و يرشم علامة الصليب في اللحظات الأخيرة من المباراة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] عندما رايته على تلك الحال رفعت يدي و صليت و قلت يارب أنت قلت ان اجتمع اثنان باسمي اكون في و سطهم هوذا هو يصلي و انا أصلي و أعدك يارب باني سأقرا كل سفر الرؤيا هذا الأسبوع اذا فاز هذا الاعب و كنت مقتنعا ان الرب ان راني جادا سيساعدني  و بعد عدة ثوان يحصل هذا الاعب على فرصة العمر بعدما أخطأ المنافس و يواصل العب و يربح المباراة و يشكر الرب كثيرا و يبكي و يرشم الصليب على جسده  عنى لي هذا الكثييييييير [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و في الليل  فتحت جهاز الكمبيوتر و قلت ان كان الرب هكذا معي واستجاب لي فيجب ان اكون في المستوى و ان اخذ هذا على محمل الجد فتحت الإنجيل المسموع و فتحت سفر الرؤيا و بعد 5 إصحاحات أحسست بالسلام و بالحنين إلي الماضي عندما كنت أتلذذ بالرب و كان هذا المنتدى أول ماافتحه بالرغم من أني لم أشارك فيه كثيرا  فكتبت العنوان و فتحت الصفحة و ذهبت إلى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة الميسحية و رأيت سؤالك و قرأته بكل تدقيق و قلت هذا ما ابحث عنه حقااا و قرأت الردود و كنت أتابع بشغف كبير و حقا اقتنعت و تأكدت باني انا الذي يجب ان اعطي الرب فرصة في حياتي و ان أقرا كل الإنجيل بتمعن و ان اخذ المبادرة و ليس ان أبقى ابكي على الأطلال كل يوم و انتظر و أقول الرب غير موجود ,  اخي الحبيب لااعرف ان كنت تفهمني أو تفهم ما أقول و لكني كنت بحاجة شديدة لأكتبه لقد ابكيتني ايضا عندما قبلت الرب و لقد قبلته انا ايضا في تلك اللحظة و طلبت غفرانه و أحسست بفرح عظيم  لقد استخدمك الرب و كل الاخوة من اجلي و لقد كافئني الرب بان يجيب عن تساؤلاتي لأني أوفيت بوعدي و فتحت سفر الرؤيا بالرغم من ان لدي الكثير من الشكوك  ثق في الرب يااخي و تأكد انه لن يتركك مادمت صادقا و الدرس الكبير الذي استخلصته من كل هذا هو ان لااحكم على الرب بل ان أعطيه فرصة ليعمل في حياتي و يجيب على كل تساؤلاتي و يؤكد لي طريق الحق [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سلام و محبة و نعمة لك و لكل الاعضاء المباركين في هذا الموضوع. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] الآن أصبحنا 6-4  [/FONT]^^[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنمنى أن كل الناس تتذوق محبة الرب حقا و تعطيه فرصة و هذا أهم شيء [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلام [/FONT] : ) [FONT=&quot]وانا اااااااسف جدااااا ان طولت بالكتابة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يناير 2012)

ConfusedMan قال:


> [FONT=&quot]سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اريد ان ابارك للاخ الحبيب اسامة بقبوله الاله الحقيقي و اريد ان أقول له بأنه لولا الموضوع الذي فتحته هذا و لولا إصرارك ما كنت انا هنا و ما كنت اسرد عليك محبة الاله الحقيقي الذي استخدمك و كل الإخوة المباركين في هذا الموضوع من اجلي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اخي الحبيب رغم انك اكبر مني سنا و لكن كل كلمة و كل حرف قلته كان يعني لي الكثير, كنت اشعر بأنني انا الذي كتب الموضوع و ليس أنت لقد أشفيت غليلي بأسئلتك و لقد اشفى الإخوة غليلي بردودهم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إذا من انا و من اية خلفية و ماهي حكايتي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]انا اخي الحبيب إنسان بسيط من خلفية إسلامية بعد ان تأكدت من ان الإسلام هو دين لا يمكن ان يكون بأية حال من الأحوال دين من عند الله نظرا لما فيه من تناقضات و من تعد عن الذات الإلهية بنسبه له أقوال و أفعال فضيعة  و نظرا لعدة دراسات أكاديمية سواء كانت من عند الأب المبارك أبونا زكريا بطرس أو من عند الأخ رشيد و كذلك الأخ و حيد و آخرون و عن طريق المنتديات و خاصة هذا المنتدى الذي  استفدت منه جدا  تأكدت جدا من هذا  و انجذبت إلى المسيحية جدا كان هذا منذ عامين قبلت الرب وتذوقت محبته و لكنني كنت اطرح تساؤلات عديدة و لكن بالرغم من ان اسأل و أشارك افكاري مع إخوة مسيحيين و ان اصلي له  بصدق كنت غارقا في افكاري السخيفة و اختنقت و كنت شبة ملحد لأني لم أعطي نفسي فرصة و لم أعطي الرب فرصة في حياتي  كنت كمؤمن ميت و أردت كل شيء الآن و تفوهت بكلام جارح جدا للرب و استهزأت بآخرين و لكني في أعماقي أحب ان اتاكد من الرب من انه حقا موجود و من ان المسيح هو الحق صليت كثيرا  و لكن دون فائدة إلى ان استسلمت و لكن  كنت متأكدا في أعماقي ان كل هذا العالم ليس صدفة و كل ما يحدث و رائه شخص عظيم و ان القوة الغريبة التي هي المحبة  عند المسيحيين لها عدة معاني و دلالات تميز هذا الدين عن الآخرين  و كنت متأكدا في أعماقي ان الرب لن يتركني و انه حقيقي و حق كنت فقط اريد ان اتاكد من وجوده و ان المسيحية هي الحق هذا كان اكبر مشكل بالنسبة لي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البارحة كنت أتابع مباراة الدور النهائي للتنس بين الاسباني نادال و بين الصربي نوفاك دجوكوفيش  انا حقا اعشق هذا الاعب الصربي أولا لأني استمتع بطريقة اللعب التي يلعب بها و لأني أراه متواضع جدا و كذلك لان دمه خفيف كما يقال و له روح الدعابة و قد أحببته أكثر عندا قال بأنه يفتخر بأنه مسيحي و كان يرشم الصليب على جسده و يشكر الرب في كل مباراة صعبة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في المباراة التي دارت البارحة اردتة بشدة ان يربح و رايته يصلى للرب و يرشم علامة الصليب في اللحظات الأخيرة من المباراة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] عندما رايته على تلك الحال رفعت يدي و صليت و قلت يارب أنت قلت ان اجتمع اثنان باسمي اكون في و سطهم هوذا هو يصلي و انا أصلي و أعدك يارب باني سأقرا كل سفر الرؤيا هذا الأسبوع اذا فاز هذا الاعب و كنت مقتنعا ان الرب ان راني جادا سيساعدني  و بعد عدة ثوان يحصل هذا الاعب على فرصة العمر بعدما أخطأ المنافس و يواصل العب و يربح المباراة و يشكر الرب كثيرا و يبكي و يرشم الصليب على جسده  عنى لي هذا الكثييييييير [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و في الليل  فتحت جهاز الكمبيوتر و قلت ان كان الرب هكذا معي واستجاب لي فيجب ان اكون في المستوى و ان اخذ هذا على محمل الجد فتحت الإنجيل المسموع و فتحت سفر الرؤيا و بعد 5 إصحاحات أحسست بالسلام و بالحنين إلي الماضي عندما كنت أتلذذ بالرب و كان هذا المنتدى أول ماافتحه بالرغم من أني لم أشارك فيه كثيرا  فكتبت العنوان و فتحت الصفحة و ذهبت إلى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة الميسحية و رأيت سؤالك و قرأته بكل تدقيق و قلت هذا ما ابحث عنه حقااا و قرأت الردود و كنت أتابع بشغف كبير و حقا اقتنعت و تأكدت باني انا الذي يجب ان اعطي الرب فرصة في حياتي و ان أقرا كل الإنجيل بتمعن و ان اخذ المبادرة و ليس ان أبقى ابكي على الأطلال كل يوم و انتظر و أقول الرب غير موجود ,  اخي الحبيب لااعرف ان كنت تفهمني أو تفهم ما أقول و لكني كنت بحاجة شديدة لأكتبه لقد ابكيتني ايضا عندما قبلت الرب و لقد قبلته انا ايضا في تلك اللحظة و طلبت غفرانه و أحسست بفرح عظيم  لقد استخدمك الرب و كل الاخوة من اجلي و لقد كافئني الرب بان يجيب عن تساؤلاتي لأني أوفيت بوعدي و فتحت سفر الرؤيا بالرغم من ان لدي الكثير من الشكوك  ثق في الرب يااخي و تأكد انه لن يتركك مادمت صادقا و الدرس الكبير الذي استخلصته من كل هذا هو ان لااحكم على الرب بل ان أعطيه فرصة ليعمل في حياتي و يجيب على كل تساؤلاتي و يؤكد لي طريق الحق [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سلام و محبة و نعمة لك و لكل الاعضاء المباركين في هذا الموضوع. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] الآن أصبحنا 6-4  [/FONT]^^[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنمنى أن كل الناس تتذوق محبة الرب حقا و تعطيه فرصة و هذا أهم شيء [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلام [/FONT] : ) [FONT=&quot]وانا اااااااسف جدااااا ان طولت بالكتابة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​



شوف ابنى الحبيب كل مايخرج من القلب فهو الى القلب مباشره بدون فلسفه او التشديق قى الالفاظ وتنسيقها علشان كده الرب بيستخدمنا لبعض ابنى الحبيب فنحن هنا لخدمه بعضنا البعض 
وهذا هو عمل رب المجد ان تجد الحب وتحس بيه بدون ان يراك احد او يعرقك بشكل شخصى والنتيجه انت اخى والاخ اسامه 
الرب يثبتك فى الايمان ويخافظ عليك وعيزين نشوفك كثير فى المنتدى


----------



## اسامة فوزى (31 يناير 2012)

*الأخ ConfusedMan  رغم ما ألم بى من مشاعر لا أستطيع , و لا تستطيع جميع حروف الكلام أن ترتبها , فلا كلام يستطيع أن يصف لحظة من عمل الرب علينا. و رغم ما أنا فيه ,و رغم أننى كنت صائم عن الكلام حتى ألملم أشلاء نفسى ,  فلقد أسعدتنى جدا كلماتك ,  أدعو الرب أن يكون رجوعى و رجوعك لأحضانه على الدوام ,  نعم يا أخى كنا صغار و يخاف علينا , و لما كبرنا أصبحنا  confused  و الرب كما قال الأخ الطاهر  "ثابت بيسوع"  *
*وهذا هو عمل رب المجد ان تجد الحب وتحس بيه بدون ان يراك احد او يعرقك بشكل شخصى والنتيجه انت اخى والاخ اسامه *
*و أدعو لك أخى بدعاء أخونا ثابت بيسوع : 
الرب يثبتك فى الايمان ويخافظ عليك وعيزين نشوفك كثير فى المنتدى .*
*لكن أسمح لى أخى أن أزيد أن " مكتوب فى الأزل , لا تجرب الرب إلهك" .  *
*و أختم بكامات ثابت بيسوع الرائعة : *
* شوف ابنى الحبيب كل مايخرج من القلب فهو الى القلب مباشره بدون فلسفه او التشديق قى الالفاظ وتنسيقها علشان كده الرب بيستخدمنا لبعض ابنى الحبيب فنحن هنا لخدمه بعضنا البعض 
*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (31 يناير 2012)

*أعلن للعالم كله و لمن يهمه الأمر , وفاة روح مسلمة شريرة , كانت تعيش على الضلال ,  ثم للكفر بوجود رب ,  ثم رست و ثبتت على صخرة يسوع الحبيب. ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا على ما صنعتموه معى. أما عن ربى , فهو لا يفارقنى , معى فى نومى و صحوى , أحس بوجوده مع كل نفس , مع كل خطوة أخطوها , إذا لقيت أى شخص أحس أننا ثلاث , لا يفارقنى  و لا أفارقه. *​


----------



## fredyyy (31 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أعلن للعالم *
> *كله و لمن يهمه الأمر , *
> *فاة روح مسلمة شريرة , *
> *كانت تعيش على الضلال , *
> ...


 
*أعبِّر عن شدة فرحي بكلامك *

*المسيح أمسًا واليوم وإلى الأبد *

*كان يبحث عنك ... وها أنت بين يديه *

*إفرح به ... سر أمامه فهو معك ... لن تختفي عن وجهه *

*حفظ إلهي من رب الكون لك ... الذي يُطعم العصافير ... والكواكب محمولة بكلمته *

*هو حي ... وستحيا معه ... وسنقضي الأبدية في بيت أبيه ... مُكللين فرحين ... لأننا سنراه كما هو *

.


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يناير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أعلن للعالم كله و لمن يهمه الأمر , وفاة روح مسلمة شريرة , كانت تعيش على الضلال ,  ثم للكفر بوجود رب ,  ثم رست و ثبتت على صخرة يسوع الحبيب. ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا على ما صنعتموه معى. أما عن ربى , فهو لا يفارقنى , معى فى نومى و صحوى , أحس بوجوده مع كل نفس , مع كل خطوة أخطوها , إذا لقيت أى شخص أحس أننا ثلاث , لا يفارقنى  و لا أفارقه. *​



نعم اخى الحبيب اسامه لن يفارقك الرب ولن تكون لوحدك بعد اليوم المهم ان تكون عينك دائما عليه لاعلى البشر وثق انك الان فى ايدى امنيه واى يد هى يد الرب يسوع اللى قلنا لانخفوا فلا تخف اخويا (الاشياء العتيقه قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديد ))) فانت الان خليقه جديده والسماء اليوم كلها فرحانه برجوعك الى حضن الاب ونحن ايضا سعداء جدا بان هناك نفس قد تحررت من العبوديه ومن قيود ابليس فمبروك عليك الخلاص الابدى واسعد اخى بحياتك الجديده وانظر دائما الى الامام واترك كل ماهو ورائك مع التنبيه بان ابليس اليوم فى حزن شديد مع فرحنا هذا لذا فانت اليوم اصبحت من اعدائه واعطى تعلماته لجنوده بااعلان الحرب الروحيه والجسديه ولكنى بقولك اطمئن اخى اسامه انت مع اله حقيقى لايترك ابنائه ابدا المهم ان تتمسك بالرب يسوع وصدقنى هترى اشياء جميله جدا وهتعرف انت الاسباب اللى خلتنا نومن بهذا الاله الحقيقى اخى الحبيب
والف مبروك اخويا


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (31 يناير 2012)

اخى الحبيب اسامه

 الرب يحميك ويحافظ عليك اخويا الحبيب جدا 

 وربنا يستخدمك لاجل مجده 

وياريت لاتغيب كثير عنا اخويا لانى شخصيا مشغول بيك كثير 

امين


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *أعلن للعالم كله و لمن يهمه الأمر , وفاة روح مسلمة شريرة , كانت تعيش على الضلال ,  ثم للكفر بوجود رب ,  ثم رست و ثبتت على صخرة يسوع الحبيب. ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا على ما صنعتموه معى. أما عن ربى , فهو لا يفارقنى , معى فى نومى و صحوى , أحس بوجوده مع كل نفس , مع كل خطوة أخطوها , إذا لقيت أى شخص أحس أننا ثلاث , لا يفارقنى  و لا أفارقه. *​


المجد للرب الذي فتح عينيك وقادك الى بر الخلاص.
لقد تمجد الرب فيك يا اخي اسامة
نعم الرب قال لنا ((لا اترككم يتامى ,انا معكم حتى انقضاء الدهر))
وها انت تحس بوجوده في كل مكان وفي كل زمان .
لقد فتحت له باب قلبك فدخل فيه وسكن معك
هليلويا
استمتع بسلامه الذي ليس كمثله سلام


----------



## اسامة فوزى (3 فبراير 2012)

*إخوتى الإحباء :*
*أحبكم جميعا فى يسوع الرب الحى *
*أعذرونى على التأخير فى الكتابة , فأنا الآن تلميذ جديد , أقرأ الكتاب المقدس - و كأنى لم أقرأه من قبل.  و أفهم كلماته كما لم أفهمها من قبل. *
*فى عام 1982 كانت أول مرة أقرأ الكتاب المقدس مصادفة.  ثم أشتريت نسخة من مكتبة فى القاهرة.  و كنت أقرأه و كأن قلبى مغلق عنه , و كأننى أبحث عن شئ يثبت خطأه. لكن فى كل مرة كانت تزداد فيها حيرتى منه.  و لكن الأمر يبدوا لى الآن مختلف تماما. أنا تلميذ يقرأ كتاب جديدا لم أقرأه من قبل, تلميذ يتقبل الكلمات و الحروف بحب و يشعر بدفئ كل فاصلة بين كلمتين. و لكى لا أطيل عليكم بكلماتى فلقد ذهبت للكنيسة الوحيدة التى فى مدينتى , و تقابلت مع رجل دين مسيحى - إعفونى من ذكر أسمه و اسم الكنيسة - و تبنى الرجل تعليمى و تهذيبى - و أنا الآن منهمك فى عبادة ما أمتعها و  يا ندمى على مافات من عمرى هباءا.   أتابع مشاركاتكم و أقرأ كل كلمة تسطرونها لى و لغيرى ,  و كنوز العالم من شكر و إمتنان لا تكفينى أن أهديها لكم , سلام و نعمة لجميع أحبائى و لا أخص بالذكر أحد لأنكم جميعا أحبائى. *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 فبراير 2012)

اخى الحبيب اسامه انت لاتتخيل مدى سعادتى وانا اقرا مشاركتك الاخيره وصدقنى خطط الرب كثيره ومتنوعه وانا 

واثق ان الرب مدبر لك خطه جميله انت بدئتها بدخولك المنتدى ونفذت هذه الخطه بدخولك الكنسيه ووجود 

مرشد روحى لك وهذا يعنى ان الرب ماسك بيدك اخى وبيقولك كمان متخفش لان الرب عندما يبداء عمل لابد ان يكمله 
فمبروك لك حياتك الجديده واطمئن خالص فانت الان مع الاله الحقيقى الذى يسمع ويستجيب

ولك منى بشكل شخصى كل الامنيات الطبيبه بالتوفيق وان تكون سبب خلاص باقى افراد اسرتك 

امين


----------



## The light of JC (3 فبراير 2012)

*انا سعيد جداً يا اسامة لقبولك للمسيح .. *

*المسيح آتي .. المسيح بيحبك يا ........... بولس *

*سميتك بولس *


----------



## The light of JC (3 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> * لكني لم أشهد بعد من جلب لنا صديقاً له أو أحد أفراد أسرته .*
> *.*


 
انا اهديت صديقتي التي باذن المسيح ساتزوجها .. 

وقريباً صديقي مثل اخي سيهتدى .. و انوي على هداية اختي وامي .. 

ساكرز باسم يسوع الناصري في كل انحاء العالم ابتداء من اقربائي ..


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

*عفواً .... علي هذه الملاحظة !*
*أري بعض الأحبه تستخدم مصطلحات جديدة علي عيني !*
*اهتدي ؟ ... أهتديت ؟ .... يهتدي ؟*
*اهذه مصطلحات تنصرت ؟*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

ربي يحميك ويقوي إيمانك 

آمييييييين


----------



## اسامة فوزى (4 أبريل 2012)

*(أنا هو نور العالم ، من يتبعنى لا يسير فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة** )*
*أحبائى , أخوتى , من أنار لى الطريق.  أخترت هذا الموضع لكى أتحدث لكم فيه , فهو شهد ميلاد  أنسان جديد يسمى بولس*
*لا يمر يوم لا أصلى فيه كى ألتقى بأخى " ثابت بيسوع"  الذى مرر الرب على لسانه ما أراد أن يبلغنى به أن " أقبل " *
*و كلماته كانت الكلمات الآتية :*
​ *أفتح الباب ؟** 
**اولاتترك الخوف اللى بداخلك واقصد كل انواع الخوف اخى وتتشدد* *وتشجع لان المقصود بالباب هو باب قلبك اخى الحبيب**
**ثانيا ان تثق ان اللى فتحت* *له باب قلبك اخى هو اله الكون كله وهذا الاله بش صعب ابدا عليه ان يلمس قلبك** 
**وتشوف النور الحقيقى اللى احنا شيفينه معه**
**ثالثا ابتدى وقم بخطوه* *فعليه وكفايه كده انتظارواتكل على الرب فانت لن تخسر شى ولاتقسى قلبك اخى** 
**اخيرا انا فى انتظارك اخى ...........كى تحرر من العبوديه وتاخد لقب ابن* *ملك الملوك**
**امين ثم امين*


*فكلماته كانت هى المعبر الذى وجدتنى راكنا فيه على صخرة مخلصنا و سيدنا , و لذلك أوقن أنه ليس بالشخص العادى ,  فمن تحدث معجزة على يديه , لابد و أنه مبارك *​*بالطبع لن أنسى أخى " عبود عبده عبود " و كلماته التى كانت تحلل ما أنا فيه و كأنه كان يمر بتجربتى*

*أعتذر كثيرا على عدم تمكنى من الكتابه , فما زلت أتعلم الكثير , و أحفظ ما أحب حفظه فى قلبى , و تم تعميدى و تناولى , و يسعدنى أن ينادينى أحبائى بإسمى الجديد " بولس"  فلقد  مرره الرب على لسان الأخ **the light Of J C**  و التى هى بالفعل كلمات نور من يسوع  *

*كما أعد نفسى  الآن أن أركن بجسدى و روحى و من قبلهم بقلبى إلى مكان , أأسف لعدم ذكره الآن لكم , و لكن ربما تسمعوا عنى و تروننى قريبا , كل ما أردت أن أخبركم به أننى لم أستطع إلا أن أحيا مسيحيا كاملا , و أرفض و بشده أن أنافق نفسى بعد اليوم , و أعيش بشخصيتين , واحدة أكرهها , و أعلم أنكم تعون كلماتى .*
* و لى عندكم حاجة أحتاجها منكم بشده , و هى صلواتكم لى و لمن مثلى , و لقد عرفت بعضهم , و أصلى لمن فى الظلام أن يسير نحو نور الحياة *​*و أترككم  مع كلمات يسوع مخلصى و حبيبى وونيس أيام حياتى المتبقية معى *


----------



## Twin (4 أبريل 2012)

*أخ بولس -أسامة- ... مبروك نوالك للخلاص *
*ومبروك تعميدك ومشاركتك في جد الرب ودمه *

*بس طبعاً أحنا عشمنين في تفاصيل أكثر عن قصة عبورك ... لنتعلم منها *
*أتمني كتابة قصتك في قسم الشهادات قريباً*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (4 أبريل 2012)

*مبروك الخلاص اخونا بولس
مبروك عليك المسيح
ومبروك اعتمادك*​


----------



## اسامة فوزى (4 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أخ بولس -أسامة- ... مبروك نوالك للخلاص *​
> *ومبروك تعميدك ومشاركتك في جد الرب ودمه *​
> *بس طبعاً أحنا عشمنين في تفاصيل أكثر عن قصة عبورك ... لنتعلم منها *
> 
> *أتمني كتابة قصتك في قسم الشهادات قريباً* ​


 

أوعدك بمجرد ما اجد وقت فاضى  و يوم واحد من غير سفر , سوف أسجل شهادتى , و لكنى يوميا أسافر للكنيسة  مسافة بعيدة للتعلم , و النهارده  لم اسافر علشان أخلص أوراق هامة فى بلدتى الصغيرة , و لكن أوعدك و سلام المسيح


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (4 أبريل 2012)

اسامة فوزى قال:


> *(أنا هو نور العالم ، من يتبعنى لا يسير فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة** )*
> *أحبائى , أخوتى , من أنار لى الطريق.  أخترت هذا الموضع لكى أتحدث لكم فيه , فهو شهد ميلاد  أنسان جديد يسمى بولس*
> *لا يمر يوم لا أصلى فيه كى ألتقى بأخى " ثابت بيسوع"  الذى مرر الرب على لسانه ما أراد أن يبلغنى به أن " أقبل " *
> *و كلماته كانت الكلمات الآتية :*
> ...



اشكر الرب اخويا الحبيب على ايمانك الصادق اللى التمسته فى كل حرف من كلماتك فانت لاتتخيل مدى سعادتى فانا مهما كتبت فلن تعبر الكلمات عن احساسى الغريب من نوعه الذى جعلنى وانا اقرا دموعى تنزل من غير ان اشعر لانك اختيار الرب لااختيار ثابت بيسوع اللى استخدمه الرب من اجلك اخويا وهذا ماجعلنى انحنى لالهنا الحى اللى استخدم شخص خاطى مثلى لترى نور المسيخ العجيب فنحن ليس فينا قوه اخى الحبيب وقوتنا الحقيقه فى الرب يسوع له كل المجد..............
علشان كده اسمحى لى ان اصلى هذه الصلاه   

يا رب .. يا نبع الرحمة والحنان
جميعنا نمشي في كهف مظلم ،
ولا نعرف الخروج منه ..
ونحن نستعين بك للمساعدة ،
فليس لنا سواك لمد يد العون
يا رب أخرجنا من الكهوف المظلمة الساكنة قلوبنا
وأخرجها لنور حبك الذي يضئ العالم بأسره
يارب نثق فى وعودك يارب كن عونا لاخى اسامه كمل العمل اللى ابتداته معاه 
خد بيده يارب هو ملوش غيرك يارب واعطيه سلام فوق سلامه يارب 
واحميه من كل شر وشبه شر 
امين ثم امين


----------



## GOOD LIFE (9 أبريل 2012)

مبروك عليك الخلاص اخويا بولس 
على فكرة انا اول مرة ارد فى هذا المنتدى لكن ردى نابع من قلبى لانك ابكيتنى بكلامك وكلام اخواتى وحوارهم معك مبروك عليك النور الا جواك مبروك عليك جسد يسوع الا ساكن جواك انا بجد مبسوط جدا انك معانا فى المسيح اتمسك بيسوع وهو مش هيسبك ابدا هو الطريق هو الحق هو الحياة هو النور مبرووووووووووك يا حبيب المسيح 
اشكر اخواتى لانكم كنتوا سبب جعله الرب سبب بركة كبيرة لابولس اسامة سابقا وسبب بركة لكل من فى هذا المنتدى الجميل 
بركة يسوع تكون معكم


----------



## Desperado_3d (9 أبريل 2012)

مبروك عليك الخلاص يا اخي الحبيب بولس و ثق بأن الرب لن يهملك و لن يتركك
سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع, آمين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أبريل 2012)

كنت اتمنى ان اشارك فى الموضوع لكن حضرتك طلبت مشاركة المشرفين فقط وانا احترم رغبتك


----------



## اسامة فوزى (13 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كنت اتمنى ان اشارك فى الموضوع لكن حضرتك طلبت مشاركة المشرفين فقط وانا احترم رغبتك


 
*أهلا بكل حبيب ليسوع , و يسعدنى مشاركتك جدا*


----------



## اسامة فوزى (13 أبريل 2012)

Desperado_3d قال:


> مبروك عليك الخلاص يا اخي الحبيب بولس و ثق بأن الرب لن يهملك و لن يتركك
> سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع, آمين


 
*و بولس يهديك سلام كل محب ليسوع و أشكرك جدا على كلماتك الرقيقة  *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2012)

*مبروك عليك أخى الحبيب بولس نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح الفائقة لكل تصور 

بالطبع حدثت أمور عظيمة ، قبل وبعد المعمودية المقدسة ، كلنا شوق لسماعها

فى هذا الإسبوع سمعت من أحد الأحباء أمور جميلة جداً أثناء عماده ، كإشارات من ربنا يسوع ، ثم فاحت رائحة جميلة جداً بعدما رجع لمنزله ، إشتمها أهل بيته أيضاً فى نفس اللحظة معه ، فكانت علامة من ربنا يسوع لتدفعهم هم أيضاً لسرعة نوالهم هذه النعمة التى لا يتخيلها عقل

ألف مبروك ، وعيد قيامة مجيد ، مملوءة بالنعمة والبركة من عند ربنا يسوع المسيح

*


----------

